# Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

TheBig Springs & Jackpine RR is proud to announce there new rail transfer station is complete. they decided to try a new material for its office, the framers came and framed it with cedar, then used liquid nails to glue the material to the frame.









Better view from this side, its going to be a lean to against the transfer station. You can see the material from this side. The electricians held up the job for a couple of weeks due to union breaks.








Cut the indows out, the small one is for the door, they decided that the door would be easier glued on then to frame it out. Trying to cut costs in a downturn economy.








Windows are in, the sign material did not match corners to well, so the architect designed some framed corners that would hide the wrong corners, that also would help to nail it to the side of the bigger building. Behind the window is a lady at the front desk, did not show up, when the electricians are done, we will have to take a picture at nite to see her.









Here it is all nailed to building, you can see corners, the caulk is not dry yet. The lamp is from Treemans, got a couple when I went to Martys in Sept. The signs are from Del Tapparo from G-scale graphics, got a couple from him, as always excellent service and quality.










Close up of the transfer station, another one of Dels signs he made for me, the building started out as my engine house, then when I built my shed, and the trains go in there, I cut the engine house in half and got 2 buildings out of it. The base down the way is fo the second one.









A little wider shot of it, still have to finish the parking lot for the office, paint is drying now, 










A little wider shot of building, eventually the rail will go to the back of building








The first truck waiting to dump in the transfer, hopefully business will pick up


















We will see if the material will hold up outside, I have some more of it and its easy to work with, just glue it to the framing, and its easy to paint. Have a few spots to fill in my roadbed, but the weather is changing way to fast, might have to wait till spring.

tom h


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes the coreplast (sp) will hold up.
Very nice truck you have there in the last shot! 1/24 scale? or 25?
Toad


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station*

Hmmmmm.. why does that place look vaguely familiar ??? I wonder ???? 

Nice job Tom..


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, 1:24, all of us in the office got them for Christmas presents 2 years ago, I have a really, really great boss. All metal, hopper lifts up, blade moves, it is real nice, also comes with container, I will have it in more of my pics.

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station*

I bet you don't leave the truck outside all year long! NICE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 11/09/2008 2:32 PM
Toad, 1:24, all of us in the office got them for Christmas presents 2 years ago, I have a really, really great boss. All metal, hopper lifts up, blade moves, it is real nice, also comes with container, I will have it in more of my pics.

tom h




Tom,
Can you check on the bottom and see who made them or ask the boss? I would like some trucks like the garbage truck there.
Toad


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station*

Well Tom who would have thought


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station*

Tom, 

What is the material you used for the road? 

Your new addition looks great BTW.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking building and loe the truck. I guessing the building material is made from poster signs as they use for elections. I have used this aslo to make bases for my buildings. Works great. Have been picking up left over signs for future projects. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad firstgearonline.com they make a lot of die cast stuff, really nice.
Richard, its a conveyor belt from work, they work great, waiting for the next one to go at work so i can grab it, I had a lot more but put it on the roof of my shed(love the free stuff) you can cut it to what you want, next summer I am going to try to paint lines down the middle.

Ron, always trying someting new 

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Bovine Tom! That looks great. It is really coming a long. 


Note to self......If he can use Conveyor belt I think I will try Printing Blankets.


----------



## EFP&CO (Nov 16, 2008)

*RE: Big Springs & Jackpine RR rail transfer station*

That`s really nice Tom! 
Great Railway You have in a beatiful landscape! 
Got to tell G-gubben! (norwegian for old man), I´ll like to introduce him in this forum! 
0man-Oddvar


----------

